# Travelling with Jenny



## Viktor (Oct 16, 2011)

At the risk of starting up the Generator v Solar debate, I have solar but am going to buy a generator for
backup purposes.  I have a suitcase type Jenny in mind, (one of the supposed quieter type ones, and yes, I've
read there's no such thing as a quiet generator).  My question is, those of you who carry one, are there much
petrol fumes noticable in the Camper/Motorhome when travelling due to movement etc?


----------



## caspar (Oct 16, 2011)

This may sound an obvious answer, but it's true! It depends where you put it, how much fuel is in it etc...


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 16, 2011)

Before I had Solar panels I used a genny. Not too bad as I carried it in an aluminum box on the motorbike rack. When running it, depending on the wind direction we could smell the fumes even though we had it a few yards away from the MH.


----------



## ellieloy (Oct 16, 2011)

this might sound nutty ... but its a thought of the top of my head .... has anyone tried using a small wind generator windmill? I know someone who used one with a static for a while but that was on a blwy hill side - they moved it away from the van as to have it attached was too noisy


----------



## Viktor (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks all.  As I suspected then, similar level of fumes to carrying a 5litre plastic fuel can.


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 17, 2011)

I carry a Kipor geni.  When not in use there is a valve on the filler cap that closes the air breather to the fuel tank thus creating a sealed container.  Unfortunately there is still the fuel in the carb and this will create some fumes.  I have tried shaking the geni to try and get the residue out before storing in locker.  I would say that I am unaware of any petrol smells unless I stick my nose really close to the geni and it is then the same a the main drive engine odours.


----------



## avandriver (Oct 17, 2011)

Get one that runs of LPG .

That way you don't have to smell the petrol fumes .



Steve


----------



## BwB (Oct 17, 2011)

Used to carry a generator for work many years ago and you didn't smell any petrol from that when transporting it. Like the post said above, you can screw down the air vent in the top of the petrol cap to stop any vapor from that and I used to be able to turn off the fuel while the genny was still running so that you could empty the carb. This is the same as when I carry the outboard motor now. However, I'm not familiar enough with suitcase generators to know if you can still do this (turn of the fuel and run the carburetor dry).


----------



## Viktor (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll probably have to do more research on this.  I had the Hyundai HY3000SEi 2.8kw model in mind (the one with the
remote control on/off) as I want a high kw output.  Then it occurred to me to consider the fumes in the campervan maybe of
similar strength to a petrol can which are not only unpleasant but carcenogenic coming from the Jenny.

Gas is fine, but I was going to use a 5 or 10 litre metal Jerry which seals, but if the Jenny is sealable too as suggested by a
screw down air vent then the original idea is good.   Thanks all.


----------



## lebesset (Oct 17, 2011)

what's a french bed ?

I have asked my french neighbours and they have never heard of it !


----------



## tugga (Oct 17, 2011)

We have a small Honda generator and we take it with us if we are away for long weekends so that I can use my hairdryer.  We have a Hymer B Class and the door is on my side (passenger) and we keep it in the door well next to me (the drop down bit for a step).  It is ok when we are travelling, but I do sometimes get fumes when we have the seats swivelled and are relaxing.  Husband never gets the smell as he sits in the drivers seat.

I would prefer somewhere else for it to go, but we cannot work out where at the moment as it needs to be kept upright due to the fuel in it.

Cheryl


----------



## Byronic (Oct 17, 2011)

Viktor said:


> At the risk of starting up the Generator v Solar debate, I have solar but am going to buy a generator for
> backup purposes.  I have a suitcase type Jenny in mind, (one of the supposed quieter type ones, and yes, I've
> read there's no such thing as a quiet generator).  My question is, those of you who carry one, are there much
> petrol fumes noticable in the Camper/Motorhome when travelling due to movement etc?



I can't see any problem in carrying a Genny for a genuine emergency but in recent years a lot of wildcamping M/homers are using them as their general electrical supply, when there are passive alternatives, yep solar panels. These days you can buy 500Watts worth for the price of a "quiet" Generator. 
If you must have mains powered demands, try a mains powered campsite. I've witnessed near punch ups and actual generator sabotage in recent times because of inconsiderate use of generators. I recommend a Honda, as a result of having had to endure the sonorous tones of many makes in my opinion they are the quietest, not only that but it shows that at least you've made a conscious effort to minimise the noise problem.


----------



## Viktor (Oct 17, 2011)

I was interested in the Hyundai after watching the video....but of course it's hard to really tell
how quiet it really is...I'll bet it not under any load in the video

Hyundai HY3000SEi Digital super silent Inverter Generator 

I'll research more and may well consider Honda....the remote on the Hyundai is very attractive too...:cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 17, 2011)

avandriver said:


> Get one that runs of LPG .
> 
> That way you don't have to smell the petrol fumes .
> 
> Steve



The other alternative is to use ASPEN FUEL You can also use Aspen Fuel in a petrol stove rather than buying Coleman Fuel

We use Aspen 2T in all our chainsaws and brushcutters now. This is the fuel for 2 stroke engines. I find that no one suffers from headaches from fumes after a hard days cutting now. It's not cheap but it's worth it as far as I am concerned

Also, the fuel does not go "off" so you don't have to worry about draining fuel tanks down at the end of the season


----------



## Viktor (Oct 17, 2011)

That sounds like a good suggestion baloothebear.....the Hyunda is 4 stroke but if I go 2 stroke I'll consider that.....thanks.

ah...just visited the site and there is a 4 store version......excellent.....thanks thats likely most of my concerns solved towards
the fuel.


----------



## caspar (Oct 17, 2011)

Byronic said:


> I can't see any problem in carrying a Genny for a genuine emergency but in recent years a lot of wildcamping M/homers are using them as their general electrical supply, when there are passive alternatives, yep solar panels. These days you can buy 500Watts worth for the price of a "quiet" Generator.
> If you must have mains powered demands, try a mains powered campsite. I've witnessed near punch ups and actual generator sabotage in recent times because of inconsiderate use of generators. I recommend a Honda, as a result of having had to endure the sonorous tones of many makes in my opinion they are the quietest, not only that but it shows that at least you've made a conscious effort to minimise the noise problem.



Acouple of things here. Firstly, inconsiderate use of generators is much the same as inconsiderate wild camping, leaving rubbish behind etc.... it just gets us ALL a bad name. 

We rely heavily on our generator as it came with the van, is pretty quiet and if we were to have the money to buy solar panels, it is very debateable whether we would ever anywhere near recoup our money. HOWEVER, before we start our generator, we always make a point of going round everyone else around and saying if it annoys them at all, please let us know and we'll turn it off. We've not once had a problem using this approach. We are, however, very aware of any noise we make - generator produced or otherwise.


----------



## cooljules (Oct 17, 2011)

why dont people use diesel jenny's and old used oils?


----------



## Byronic (Oct 17, 2011)

caspar said:


> Acouple of things here. Firstly, inconsiderate use of generators is much the same as inconsiderate wild camping, leaving rubbish behind etc.... it just gets us ALL a bad name.
> 
> We rely heavily on our generator as it came with the van, is pretty quiet and if we were to have the money to buy solar panels, it is very debateable whether we would ever anywhere near recoup our money. HOWEVER, before we start our generator, we always make a point of going round everyone else around and saying if it annoys them at all, please let us know and we'll turn it off. We've not once had a problem using this approach. We are, however, very aware of any noise we make - generator produced or otherwise.



I can't say which is best, generator or solar panels what I will say is that the generator option is the choice of some, and used often to the irritation of others.
It is unlikely anyone will ever recoup the cost of their solar panels. That's not the point, most buy them because they provide a convenient, more or less maintenance free power source, and they are a silent choice.
I'm sure most people when asked will say it's ok to use the generator, most are too polite to create a fuss(are we talking England here). I'd be surprised of a positive response abroad.
I can appreciate that not everyone has the cash for a solar power set-up. Well the easy answer is to park out of earshot of us holier than thou silent ones.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Oct 17, 2011)

Are all gennys air cooled? can you extract some of the heat and make good use of it?

Personally, I'd rather go down the renewable energy route, solar panels, reduce the consumption of power etc rather than have to rely on a Genny to give all you need. Fuel's only going to go up in price, Gennys take up space, solar goes on the roof and forget about it.

You don't get angry with solar as there isn't a cord to break or fuel to run out.

I'd get a 12-12 charger to totally charge the leisure batts when driving.

And I hate the sound of them!!

Get them on the prom at the end of our road running a genny just to watch TV!!

Cheap ALDI/LIDL ones etc. are maddeningly noisy.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 17, 2011)

Byronic said:


> It is unlikely anyone will ever recoup the cost of their solar panels. That's not the point, most buy them because they provide a convenient, more or less maintenance free power source, and they are a silent choice.



I believe that you may recoup the cost of a solar panel installation ...

Leisure batteries are expensive items, and they will last much, much longer if they are only partly (rather than fully) discharged. And with the addition of an effective regulator the battery is likely to be better conditioned than the onboard charging unit.

Provided that the solar installation is appropriately specified to match the battery capacity, and the equipment is installed at a competitive price, and you keep the 'van for a suitably long time, I think you'll gain.

I have grave doubts about generator usage - they're not only noisy,  but they're very expensive (the quiet ones anyway), and they're very heavy.

I wouldn't care to store a petrol powered generator within the vehicle under any circumstances. Petrol vapour is lethal!


----------



## Byronic (Oct 17, 2011)

True you may recoup the outlay on a solar pv setup. More likely as time goes by and it gets cheaper, but you take my point the fairly measly electrical output is not the main reason why we buy them, it's the way it makes the electricity, all pluses? 
Caspar I'll concede that it is the inconsiderate use by some that spoil it for the rest of us. I'd think it reasonable if somebody topped up their batts for an hour or 2 during the day with a genny......and then relied on the batts at night. 
But what I've found occuring more and more is that some wildcampers are using their batts (usually just one 110A batt) to power their 240v powered gear eg hair dryer in the morning  and the microwave in the late afternoon.... result flat battery. Solution..... power up the genny for 4 hours to power the 30W TV and recharge the battery! 
As Bigpeetee says a genny to power a TV!!!!!!!!!! I added a few more !!!!!!s. What about the bod who camps up and charges the batts by running the van engine every day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilotewanderers (Oct 17, 2011)

We travel with our Kipor in the shower cubicle. 

No is the answer to fumes, there are none that we are aware of.

We wild camp so site ourselves away from houses and other vans, as in miles of distance and the only ones that can hear the Jenny are us, and tbh it is useful to have her in earshot so we can hear if there are issues. We run a 20m lead.

We had her on for four hours a night on this last trip and it was great, everything on mains until bed time. 

Kind regards

Julie and Pete


----------



## caspar (Oct 17, 2011)

I think we must be lucky in our love of out of the way places, as usually there's nobody else there. If there is, as already mentioned, we make a point of going around them asking them to come and tell us if the noise annoys them - we too go out of our way to mask the noise as far as possible. 

I don't accept the argument of this is Britain we're talking about as many of the people have become lifelong friends and we go camping together - I doubt they'd do that if the jenny really annoyed them! lol

We'd love solar panels to be honest, but we simply cannot afford them. On paper we shouldn't be able to afford a motorhome at all, but it's our only realistic way of getting a family holiday and we've had and continue to have great times all year round in it. In terms of our jenny usage we are one of the annoying ones who will occasionally put it on at night to watch TV, but a gallon of fuel lasts us about 2-3 weeks even if we use it a lot. 

I still maintain consideration and responsibility is the key issue here. A little common sense and courtesy goes a very long way.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 18, 2011)

caspar said:


> We'd love solar panels to be honest, but we simply cannot afford them.



Why not flog the generator and buy a panel instead?

I know that modern generators are very quiet - but harking back to my narrow boating days, there was nothing worse than mooring up for the night in the middle of the countryside, and then being joined by another boat and its attendant generator.

I'm impressed that you ask people to let you know if the noise bothers them - but I for one would never complain if I were approached in this way. I'm probably not alone ...


----------



## Firefox (Oct 18, 2011)

You can get a DIY solar installation with a couple of decent panels, say 70-80W, for around £300 now because the price of panels has come down.

That's comparable to the price of many cheapo generators and certainly far less than one of the nicer Honda quiet ones which are the only ones really worth getting.

In my opinion the decrease in the price of solar panels has really tipped the balance in favour of a solar installation. A year or so ago I was all set for a small generator. Now, I've already got my panels installed.

(Sorry, didn't answer OP, Q at all! But I can't imagine getting a Genny now solar is up and running)


----------



## bopper (Oct 18, 2011)

We have an Hyundi 1000 watt generator which we carry in the van.  Firstly I'ts not too noisy but we carry a long hook up lead so for our own comfort I place it away from the van. There is VERY little smell of petrol fumes from it. After use I shut it down and let it cool whilst taking the dog for her last run (no jokes here please). If you get close to it within 10 - 15mins then you can indeed smell it but after it has cooled the smell disappears.  With regard to use....   We use it for a microwave, a jug kettle, a TV, a vacuum and a hairdryer. However 80% of the time I use 12v and gas. Usually we have the genny on from about 6pm untill 10pm when we stay in. With regard to others around.... we just don't have any others around; I nearly always get in places where there are no other campers. I have to say that Honda are the best and quietest but! Honda = £700 plus: Hyundi = £300.


----------



## Viktor (Oct 18, 2011)

Interesting...thanks all....it seems to be the opinion that Honda is the best make....inference being uses superior parts,
and quieter....lots to think on.  I like the idea of the Aspen Fuel even if a bit more expensive as Jenny will only be working
for about an hour at meal times, unless really needing a charge up.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 18, 2011)

bopper said:


> With regard to use....   We use it for a microwave, a jug kettle, a TV, a vacuum and a hairdryer. However 80% of the time I use 12v and gas. Usually we have the genny on from about 6pm untill 10pm when we stay in. With regard to others around.... we just don't have any others around; I nearly always get in places where there are no other campers.



Yer having a laugh, "just don't have any others around" and not likely to no wonder. It's a good idea though even if you don't use it and just leave it outside. 
I'm giving serious thought to just putting the easily identifiable packing box of a cheap genny outside my van, that should put them off.... ah the solitude!!


----------



## donkey too (Oct 18, 2011)

Viktor said:


> Interesting...thanks all....it seems to be the opinion that Honda is the best make....inference being uses superior parts,
> and quieter....lots to think on.  I like the idea of the Aspen Fuel even if a bit more expensive as Jenny will only be working
> for about an hour at meal times, unless really needing a charge up.



Then get a Kipor as that is a Honda in a different colour. They actually make genis for Honda. Honda took them to court some years ago for painting their gennies red. Honda won and Kipor have to paint them yellow but there is no difference what so ever between the two except the price. And Kipor still have the Honda contract.
Also when I take my genny to use to charge a powerchair, I strap it in a box and chained to the back step of the van. travels OK there.


----------



## caspar (Oct 18, 2011)

Reading the following, I suspect it is not true!

Honda has seized and destroyed a further 50 Kipor generators, after discovering the products for sale on Ebay.

The Intellectual Property Department of Honda Motor Europe Ltd. recently discovered the generators for sale on the auction site. All of the stock held by the seller was subsequently returned to Honda for destruction at HLC Swindon.

The action follows a similar disposal in June 2007, when a UK company's entire UK stock of Kipor generators was seized and destroyed by Honda, as a result of an Order from the High Court of Justice restraining Procurement (UK) Ltd. from infringing its state-of-the-art generator technology with regards to the importation and sale of certain Wuxi Kipor Power Co. Ltd generators in the UK.

The ruling relates in particular to Honda's EU Series Generators, including model numbers EU10i and EU20i, which use technology so advanced it is the subject of patent protection including, but not limited to, European Patent (UK) No. 1 069 293.

Despite the Court Order-, stock of the models known as KGE980tc, KGE1000ti, KGE1000tsi, KGE1300tc, KGE1300tsc, KGE2000tc, KGE2000ti, KGE2000tsi, KGE3000tc, KGE3000ti and KGE3000thi continue to enter the UK.

Primarily manufactured in China and sold in the United Kingdom under the name of the manufacturer or distributor, these unlawfully imported- generators utilise Honda's patented technology without permission and therefore infringe Honda's UK patent.

Geoff Matthews, General Manager of Honda (UK) Power Equipment comments:

'As a leading global provider of generators and other power products, it is vital that we protect our patents in order to allow our R&D teams to continue to innovate for the benefit of our customers. Our products are widely regarded as among the best in the world, and we'll continue to take a strong line with any company which breaches the law in this way.'

For more information on Honda's Energy products please visit Energy | Honda (UK) or call 0845 200 8000.


----------



## donkey too (Oct 18, 2011)

Well there are an awful lot of them being used and for sale in the UK. In fact the NHS uses them on their emergency uno
its.


----------



## caspar (Oct 18, 2011)

Indeed, things have changed since that quotation, but if you Google Honda and Kipor you'll find a vast number of lawsuits which would suggest the two are not made in the same place. 

If I was buying one, I would buy a Kipor!


----------



## paul h (Oct 18, 2011)

I myself have a honda eu20 which i bought through my company for site work 2 friends have kipors and one has sdmo generator i think if i was buying again i would go for one of the kipors or sdmo instead i could have bought 3 for the price i paid for mine .Cant say there is much difference in noise between them i use mine for backup and microwave on the odd occasion i have considered solar but cost has so far put me off .I dont get smells from the generator but do from the can which i have now secured under the truck


----------



## snowbirds (Oct 19, 2011)

*Generators*

Hi Viktor

We took a honda generator with us on our tour of europe this year and had to keep it inside near step, no problems with smell, even at night.
The honda is very clean and has a cut off on the vent in the filler. They also do a lpg adapter for it .A bit pricey but you get what you pay for.
PS also needs big chain out side

Regards Snowbirds   





Viktor said:


> At the risk of starting up the Generator v Solar debate, I have solar but am going to buy a generator for
> backup purposes.  I have a suitcase type Jenny in mind, (one of the supposed quieter type ones, and yes, I've
> read there's no such thing as a quiet generator).  My question is, those of you who carry one, are there much
> petrol fumes noticable in the Camper/Motorhome when travelling due to movement etc?


----------



## Haaamster (Oct 19, 2011)

I went for a generator rather than solar panels because I intend to go skiing for months at a time,on my only ski trip so far my alternator packed in and the generator allowed me to charge all my batteries every night,a solar panel would not have coped I believe.


----------



## Viktor (Oct 19, 2011)

<<you get what you pay for>>

Thanks...a universal truth....I'm very likely to go Honda now....the remote start would have been nice though.

Yes, Haaamster.....I think it wise to have one just in case especially in Winter.


----------



## John H (Oct 19, 2011)

I always travel everywhere with Jenny - and she is very noisy and expensive to run so I prefer to use the solar panels on the roof.

(I hope she doesn't come back and read this!)

:rolleyes2:


----------



## Byronic (Oct 19, 2011)

***** said:


> The geny has over the years got me out of trouble in more ways than you would think.
> Twice with different vans I have had minor fridge problems and on both occasions I needed to kick the fridge in on mains prior to gas.
> We would have been in trouble without it!
> !




I'm sorry ***** (no I'm not!) on those presumably rare occasions requiring mains power, you could have used an inverter whilst running the van engine. admittedly not practical if it was for hours and hours.


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't need my Genny anymore. My 2 x 120 w panels with 4 x110AH is enough for me. It is up for sale. It is a 900w genny. 4 years old, used it max 6 to 7 times. Any reasonable offer will not be refused. Live in Cornwall. Buyer collects.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 19, 2011)

***** said:


> You are wrong! (in this case so no need to be sorry) or not:have fun:
> What you say won't work on my van and I expect many more.
> The large tower fridge that we have will NOT run on gas when the engine is running. It is fully automatic with no manual overide.



In that case I am wrong. On mine which is just the manual 3 way 12v/240v/gas, I could warm up the frdge boiler on mains via the inverter then turn off mains and switch over to gas. After a mains warm up kick start would your fridge not switch over to gas automatically when the engine was stopped?


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 19, 2011)

Viktor said:


> That sounds like a good suggestion baloothebear.....the Hyunda is 4 stroke but if I go 2 stroke I'll consider that.....thanks.
> 
> ah...just visited the site and there is a 4 store version......excellent.....thanks thats likely most of my concerns solved towards
> the fuel.



I must have had a "senior" moment when I posted this.

The best thing about Aspen fuel is it has a shelf life of over 20 years. This means that you don't have to drain the fuel tanks down when you put an engine into storage.

4T Aspen fuel is for 4 stroke engines. It can also be used in Petrol stoves instead of the ludicrously priced Coleman Fuel

2T Aspen fuel is for 50/1 2 stroke engines. If you need a different mix ie 25/1, 20/1 etc then I suggest that you use 4T and make your mix up using a top grade oil as suggested for chainsaw use

Aspen also make a fuel for deseil engines - Ecopar but it is very expensive


----------



## Byronic (Oct 19, 2011)

***** said:


> No!
> It has a safety cut off period and will not start on gas for somewhere between 10 and 15 minutes after the engine has been turned off.
> With it been fully automatic, I think it is something to do with it not switching to gas while at fuel stations.
> If the gas was off it would not be able to anyway, but as we know, some people do travel with the gas on.




If you start the engine with the fridge connected to 240v mains, which of the 2 electrical sources power the fridge, if it's the 240v mains and you then switch off does it then connect to the 12v engine supply or does it switch to gas. If it connects to gas then presumably this would be near instantaneous(no safety delay) which  may be a way of getting the fridge kick started.

Again if the same procedure is carried out and the fridge instead switches to 12v then presumably the safety cut off delay operates before gas is used, not ideal.

Alternatively could run engine so fridge is on 12v and the boiler warmed up for a kick start, then switch off and run on 240vmains for a while maybe the 10-15 safety cut off period so as not to interfere with the 12v safety cycle then switch off mains and wait for gas ignition... hopefully.

I've lost the will to live. Perhaps you're  better off with a genny after all!


----------



## Byronic (Oct 19, 2011)

Still alive. So my last alternative should work... in theory. When I say 240v mains of course I mean invertor supplied; used with engine off. 
I'm with you on having a generator for emergencies, trouble is some people are using them as their sole source of static power. 
Every year I contemplate buying one and then talk myself out of it. Reminding myself that I survived the previous year OK without one. Same thing with a new van. I just take the chance, not a belt and braces type I guess.


----------



## paganplasma (Oct 25, 2011)

*genny*

Hi, We ha a m/home with 80w panel on top and 2x110v batts+ 300w inverter,but wife wants to use hair dryer the lowest i have found is 12v60w but is not good enough so im thinking of a stand by genny of 2kw,as we take a trailer with car on i might fix it to this-how does that sound to you?


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 25, 2011)

paganplasma said:


> Hi, We ha a m/home with 80w panel on top and 2x110v batts+ 300w inverter,but wife wants to use hair dryer the lowest i have found is 12v60w but is not good enough so im thinking of a stand by genny of 2kw,as we take a trailer with car on i might fix it to this-how does that sound to you?



Note the wattage of your hair dryer; Example: Hair dryer has 600w, then you should use 1500w to 1800w Inverter. Simply, what ever wattage your useage is, the Inverter should have 2 1/2 (minimum) to 3 (safer)wattage more that the usage.


----------

